# My '94 SE-R. R.I.P.



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

My car was involved in an incident this past Thanksgiving. Due to that incident, there were a lot of damages that my car incurred (go here to read what happened). 

After figuring out how much money, time and effort it would take me to fix her up, I have decided to junk/part out the car (verdict is still out). So in honor of the car I've loved so much, I share with you pictures of her from her much glorious days.










NX Brake Upgrade










The only rice left in my car










The engine bay










Side view










On the Dyno










Dyno sheet (128.9 hp and 119.1 lb-ft tq)










Definitely the best sleeper I ever owned. I hope I find a replacement much like this one.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Sorry to hear about the loss... best of luck with the next vehicle, Nissan or not.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

very sorry to hear about a classic going to car heaven (RIP). what plans do u have next? i say go 4 another sr20 powered ride 

...a 99 SE-L


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

whiteb14 said:


> what plans do u have next?


I'm looking for another B13 (SE-R/NX2K). I am not looking for any car other than the B13s because I know so much about them. It would be a waste of all the time I spent with researching and working on the B13 chassis. However, if it comes down to it, I may consider other SR20 rides. I have been looking on Ebay and what not, but I'm not going to buy one until a month or two from now, as I want to save and pay cash for the replacement car instead of burdening myself with debt (debt = bad thing when you're in college). We'll see how it turns out.  

Thanks for your comments guys, I sincerely appreciate it. Since having this car, I will buy nothing but SR20 cars. For me they're the best there was, the best there is, and the best there ever will be.


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Sorry to hear about your loss bro.... keep your head up... goodluck with your future car.


----------

